# Snortong, reverse sneezing



## todd wiebe (Jul 21, 2018)

​Hello, I was hoping you might be able to help diagnose a problem with our dog Mika. She is a 4 year old Hungarian Vizsla. She is doing a snorting/reverse sneezing thing now for about 4 months. It is getting progressively worse and leaning her very lethargic and exhausted. Her eyes are bloodshot and she start to foam from her mouth when doing it. We have had her to the vets twice. They took blood tests, x rays and examined her throat and nasal passages and couldn't find any issues. I can supply you the x ray images if you think it would help. I have attached a video of the condition. I hope you can help us as we are desperate to get our old dog back. Regards Todd Wiebe Phone Australia 0447956649.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Todd,

It is scary when they do that, but it's their way of clearing their throats and noses. The real issue if she's been doing it a lot and to the point of exhaustion is why, what is it that's causing the excess mucus she's dealing with.

I see you're in Oz so its winter down there, so that eliminates the usual suspects like pollen, etc. But, it could easily be mold, or a food allergy. Yo can test for both..the mold would come thru the heating system of your home, and the allergies could be ruled out by changing her food and see how she responds.

And if you could send cooler weather up here we'd appreciate it..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor baby, four months is a long time for her to be suffering with this. Has she seen a ENT specialist? If not its something to consider.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Have they tested for Aspergillosis? I've read that reverse sneezing is an early symptom. My 9 year old has the disseminated version and I did notice this before the back issues. Took months to get a diagnosis but Vs are more prone to this fungal disease than other breeds. Worth mentioning to vet, but most are very uneducated on the disease, just fyi. Best test is a urine platelia test from Mira Vista Labs. Good luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Something interesting I noticed on revere sneezing. June had myringotomy surgery preformed on her ear. Its where the put a hole in the eardrum to culture, and flush out the middle ear. She has to have drops in the ear twice a day. For the first few days, she would reverse sneeze for a minute, or so after the drops. 
She stop doing it now, as the eardrum is healing.
It just got me to thinking about the middle ear playing a part in reverse sneezing.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have learnt this recently from one of my vet tech dock diving friends: her dog gets the reverse sneezing sometimes after jumping into the pool too. She closes the mouth of the dog and pushes air into the nostrils quickly, several times. that stops it for her dog. she said it can happen from allergies too and same method, she practically helps the dog cleaning the nose!
well, things we do for our dogs


----------

